# Do you ride bmx too?(+pics)



## bitterrider (Sep 21, 2006)

Just wondering if yall ride bmx also? Wich do you perfer bmx or mtb?
I also own a 24" gl on top of my 26". I fanally had some good weather yesterday and got to ride the gl and really like the feel of it. Solid simple and light(compared to the 26") 

So what are your thoughts and pics of your rides.


----------



## ajoc_prez (Jan 19, 2004)

I have a DK Dayton BMX bike and a Kona Cowan DJ bike. IMHO, the BMX bike is the most fun to mess around on, although its probably the bike I ride the least. When I do ride my BMX bike for a few days, then get back on my Cowan, they feel so sluggish in the handling department. You just can't beat the 20" wheels, rigid fork, and geometry of a BMX bike for handling.


----------



## ajmcafee (Apr 29, 2006)

I run a DK charger 20" as my bmx...commuter, DJer, suicide trail machine, you name it. I swapped out the Holy Rollers for some 20" high rollers (they make them!), and run my local dual slalom course (skipping the 40' gapped double, however).


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

Here's my cruiser.
Mosh Frame, GT Cranks and stem, S&M bars, Free Agent fork, Specialized sealed bearing hubs, Planet X pedals.


----------



## PLURPIMPIN (Nov 3, 2005)

i only ride 26''ers, alot of the guys i ride with rock 20''s and i'll give it a try when we're out riding but i learned on a 26'' so when i get on a 20'' things go very bad very fast :skep:


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

I rode 20's for almost 14-years , then started racing DH and wanted a bike that was a combo of both bikes , after a few DS bikes with various setups I'm pretty happy with my 24" Streetfighter , it's does everything I could do on my bmx bike .
I also look at "urban" riding as a more refined version of street riding for a mtb with no pegs and disk brakes pushes me to do different tricks . It's all progression of riding and being confident in your abilities .


----------



## i_suck (Jun 22, 2006)

GARY FISHER BITTER!!!! haha i have that same bike i got i t yesterday in a Size 13" for DJ. i also have a 2006 GF fat possum xt, 2005 haro excape 8.3 For sale now, 200(6,7?) mirraco blend. and i think thats it


----------



## bitterrider (Sep 21, 2006)

Yeah the bitter aint bad(especially for the price). It wasnt exatly an ideal urban/park bike though. Thats why I bought the dk. Oh btw if you just got the bitter you are gonna want to do something about the fork. After a few months it gets really soft. I ended up putting rubber spacers to stefffen up the spring side and putting a heavier weight motor oil in the dampeninig side. Feels good so far but ill have to see how it lasts in the long run. My free solution to a better fork. And you can do this just by pulling the top caps in about 2 1/2 minutes.


----------



## urbanjumper (Dec 26, 2006)

bitterrider said:


> Yeah the bitter aint bad(especially for the price). It wasnt exatly an ideal urban/park bike though. Thats why I bought the dk. Oh btw if you just got the bitter you are gonna want to do something about the fork. After a few months it gets really soft. I ended up putting rubber spacers to stefffen up the spring side and putting a heavier weight motor oil in the dampeninig side. Feels good so far but ill have to see how it lasts in the long run. My free solution to a better fork. And you can do this just by pulling the top caps in about 2 1/2 minutes.


All I have is the bitter. It is a nice bike but the fork is horrible, it broke on me within a week and the shop I bought it from had to send it to california for a week. I'd get a new fork but I am totally broke.


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

urbanjumper said:


> All I have is the bitter. It is a nice bike but the fork is horrible, it broke on me within a week and the shop I bought it from had to send it to california for a week. I'd get a new fork but I am totally broke.


how did you brake it ?


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

I also have a General Lee. its great for park, but thats all I use it for.


----------



## urbanjumper (Dec 26, 2006)

todd_freeride said:


> how did you brake it ?


It came from the factory like that so at least it got fixed for free but now I have a remote lockout cable and that is a huge hassle


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

urbanjumper said:


> It came from the factory like that so at least it got fixed for free but now I have a remote lockout cable and that is a huge hassle


then your LBS messed up. the GF bitter comes with a Manitou Stance static and has no remote lockout option. you should have had a Silver Manitou Stance Static on your bike. what fork did you have and HOW was it broken ?


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

I'm small at 5'6'', but a bmx simply feels stupid small to me. I don't mind riding 24's though.


----------



## urbanjumper (Dec 26, 2006)

todd_freeride said:


> then your LBS messed up. the GF bitter comes with a Manitou Stance static and has no remote lockout option. you should have had a Silver Manitou Stance Static on your bike. what fork did you have and HOW was it broken ?


no it came with that fork and it was normal but when manitou sent it back there was a remote lockout cable on it.

It was broken because it would top out with a huge thud, it was really loud and would even mess up my balance if I pulled up too hard on a manual with it. (not that I could manual far at all back then)


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

urbanjumper said:


> no it came with that fork and it was normal but when manitou sent it back there was a remote lockout cable on it.
> 
> It was broken because it would top out with a huge thud, it was really loud and would even mess up my balance if I pulled up too hard on a manual with it. (not that I could manual far at all back then)


well, post pictures. because for the stance series...there has NEVER been a remote lockout.


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

I wouldn't say a BMX feels _small_ on me, but most feel uncomfortable to me.

If my friend will sell his BMX bike to me for forty bucks, should I buy it?

(it's a specialized Fuse 2 or 3, no earlier than 2004, and I don't mind the feel. Haven't given it a good ride because there is no air in the tires, but I stood on it for a bit, just to get the general idea)


----------



## giantrider9 (Sep 3, 2006)

bitterrider said:


> Just wondering if yall ride bmx also? Wich do you perfer bmx or mtb?
> I also own a 24" gl on top of my 26". I fanally had some good weather yesterday and got to ride the gl and really like the feel of it. Solid simple and light(compared to the 26")
> 
> So what are your thoughts and pics of your rides.


Is that a Gary Fisher Opie in the 1st pic?


----------



## sandyP1 (Jun 20, 2006)

dirtyharry said:


> I wouldn't say a BMX feels _small_ on me, but most feel uncomfortable to me.
> 
> If my friend will sell his BMX bike to me for forty bucks, should I buy it?
> 
> (it's a specialized Fuse 2 or 3, no earlier than 2004, and I don't mind the feel. Haven't given it a good ride because there is no air in the tires, but I stood on it for a bit, just to get the general idea)


buy it. its not like you're spending alot on it.


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

giantrider9 said:


> Is that a Gary Fisher Opie in the 1st pic?


 good lord, no!


----------



## giantrider9 (Sep 3, 2006)

Don't Opies and Bitters have the same frame?


----------



## bitterrider (Sep 21, 2006)

Yeah all the biggns hardtails use the same frame until you get to the phd. Then you move up to a bigugly. Its a bitter. Ya know what i wish I knew about when I got it though was the mullet 24. I really like that bike.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

i used to ride a 20", currently using my 24" rig for basically everything on the street or dirt.


----------



## ServeEm (Jun 15, 2005)

I ride 20" street/park I don't DJ on it cuz I have it on street tires and brakeless. So I'll DJ on my 26". I've been DH'n on my HT but need to get me a fully, just not high on priority.

I like the plush feeling of a sus fork but it doesn't beat the security I get knowing my bmx is way more solid.


----------



## bmxoldschool (Nov 12, 2004)

I ride both mountain and bmx, for new school I have an MCS 24 and a Haro Backtrail 24 for the skatepark.
Of course, if I want to get old school, I take one of these out for a ride...
[p]https://www.pszenny.com/nom_1590.jpg[/p]

[p]https://www.pszenny.com/Profile24_DSC0014.jpg[/p]

[p]https://www.pszenny.com/rob_1833.jpg[/p]


----------



## Rock Force (Oct 13, 2006)

I don't have a MTB right now, but I do ride BMX. Mostly flatland with some street.


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

i just got a 20 today, got to ride some park and it felt sweet. not too small at all
its a eastern traildigger btw


----------



## mrbray101 (Sep 6, 2006)

aggiebiker said:


> i just got a 20 today, got to ride some park and it felt sweet. not too small at all
> its a eastern traildigger btw


How do you like the Eastern? Some of their bikes look pretty good for the inexpensive prices.


----------



## ihatemybike (Nov 27, 2005)

I'm building up a new Standard 250-S this week. I can't wait to ride it.


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

mrbray101 said:


> How do you like the Eastern? Some of their bikes look pretty good for the inexpensive prices.


i love it, it has reall nice features (i.e. 25-9, hollow axels, 48 hole rims) and i pick it up for about 300 bucks


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

mrbray101 said:


> How do you like the Eastern? Some of their bikes look pretty good for the inexpensive prices.


Eastern bikes are ill. We just started carrying them. The Jane is light too. It weighs in at just a hair over 25.

One of our guys just built up a Eastern Grim Reaper Ti. It weighs in at 22 pounds right now. They sent him the wrong cranks, and he's got heavy tires and tubes on it. We figured with the changes, it'll be just under 20 pounds. That's with 4 pegs and brakes front and rear. If it's still at the shop, I'll try to remember to snap a few pictures.

I rode BMX for a few years. Haven't in a while though.


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

XSL_WiLL said:


> Eastern bikes are ill. We just started carrying them. The Jane is light too. It weighs in at just a hair over 25.
> 
> One of our guys just built up a Eastern Grim Reaper Ti. It weighs in at 22 pounds right now. They sent him the wrong cranks, and he's got heavy tires and tubes on it. We figured with the changes, it'll be just under 20 pounds. That's with 4 pegs and brakes front and rear. If it's still at the shop, I'll try to remember to snap a few pictures.
> 
> I rode BMX for a few years. Haven't in a while though.


that is unbelievable. if ran one brake and pegles... crap thats scary light


----------

